# Kitten deposit issues



## Lifefindsaway (Dec 27, 2019)

Dear all
Just wondered what peoples thoughts were on this situation.

3 months ago i put a £200 deposit down to reserve a kitten from a future litter. The breeder is well established it seems, beautiful kittens so i went and reserved and paid via bacs. No receipt no contract. She just said if the litter arrives and its not the sex i want or colour etc i can go on her waiting list for next litter or get a refund.

Anyway litter arrives..only 5 kittens and im 6th on the list. I explained its fine. I can wait.
Out of the blue she then emails me pics of a 12 week old kitten who was meant to be going to his new home but buyer pulled out. He was a stunner so i said ok.
The next day she emails me and says she is keeping him..cue crying kids.
A few days later she messages again and says shes NOT going to keep him. Give her the benefit of doubt.

Made arrangements to view but sadly became unwell due to ongoing medical issues. Decided to put on hold buying a pet and was honest with the breeder as to why. She agreed to refund my deposit 'when i have it'.

2 weeks later i chased and she said i would have the deposit the weekend before Christmas.

Christmas has been and gone so i chased her and shes saying she hasnt got the money and i have to wait til the 11th January, which is when a new buyer is apparently purchasing the kitten she offered me.
So that would be 5 weeks since she agreed to refund my deposit. Is this normal? She is trying to say she has no money yet is advertising and taking deposits for other litters. I understand i changed my mind which is inconvienant but she did also mess me about intially. Im arguing that a holding deposit should be kept back and refunded. Im just very stressed as im worried that on the 11th jan there will still be no refund.

Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is not normal and not ethical behaviour. You have been thoroughly messed about and your deposit should have been returned straight away.
To be honest, I would be wary of any breeder taking deposits before a litter is even born.
Keep on pestering to get your money back and suggest that you will take this to the small claims court if you are not paid by a certain date


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't dream of either taking or giving a deposit before seeing the kittens in person. She's not behaved well though.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Kittens for pets should never have a deposit paid on them before the litter is born. Is this breeder UK based?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Taking deposits before kittens are even born is not normal. I do not take a deposit until Kittens are at least 9 weeks old and have had their first vet check, as I won’t let anyone book a kitten before then.


----------



## Lifefindsaway (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes she is uk based.
Obviously ive learnt my lesson but dont know what to reply to this, her last message:
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxcxxcxx
Xxxxx you have to understand what happened in your case is different than the people on the waiting list. You got off the waitinglist and actually made a selection and a decision and did choose a kitten that you promised to view on the xxxxxxxxx. You have to understand my position aswell. It isn’t my fault either your circumstances changed. Just to let you know if you read any other advert, deposit is strictly non refundable after selection is made. As in this case you stopped me from advertising for the kitten in the busiest time of the year, limited her and my chance of her being sold. And nevertheless I still sympathised with you, promised you for a refund, and didn’t refuse or told you that you made a selection and deposit is non refundable. So please understand that you can’t demand your deposit the way you are until she’s actually sold.

So really im speechless by this response. She had ALOT of interest in the 10 week old kitten so i dont believe she missed out as she claims, plus she then wanted to keep him.!!
I dont know why she cant just refund my deposit and why she has to wait until the kitten is sold. Its so bizarre to me to work this way.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is telling you she thinks you messed her around. And yes deposits are often advertised as non refundable. The dodgy bit is taking one before you've visited and seen the kittens. 

if she is letting them leave at the correct age of 13 weeks or more she has forked out for vaccination, working & possibly neutering, plus the kitten will have been eating as much as an adult.

As above, the small claims court is probably you best hope of getting your money back, though since she's said she will refund on 11th Jan suggest you contact her & say you will take her to it if she doesn't refund then.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

In some areas it's not uncommon to pay a deposit to join a waiting list, no reason that couldn't filter through to the UK.

I can see where the breeder is coming from, though she has also messed you around some in the beginning.

Deposits are often non refundable so waiting until the kitten is re-sold makes sense, though many would just refund now to be done with it, a little concerning if they don't have any spare funds available but who knows their circumstances.


----------

